# 3D gear for women?



## McStamper (Feb 25, 2009)

I would like to start shooting some 3D events. What do you carry with you when you head out? Do you use a backpack, or hang everything off a belt? 

I need a new Quiver because I have changed from a right hand bow to a left, and I need a better belt then what I'm using. 

I'd love some advise before I waste any money on the wrong equipment. Links to products you like and any photos of your set up would be great!

Thanks!


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

If you are gonna shoot any big shoots I would say invest in a stool. You can pick them up at Cabela's or Bass Pro pretty cheap and they save your back and feet from standing all day. Get you some tubes and tape on for your arrows and you are ready to go. Most of them have a pack type thingy underneath that you can carry all your 'stuff' in. The only thing I like to hang off of me is my binos and a release pouch if I am shooting back tension. I have heard from a pro shooter that a quiver in 3d can sometimes shift while you are at full draw and may cause your shot to go crooked, makes sense when you think about it.

I carry way too much stuff and I am gonna have to let some of it go...I do always carry stuff to do a quick fix on my bow if I have to and mostly the rest is food...

You can find stools ranging from 30 bucks to 120 bucks, just whatever tickles your fancy. 

I do like the looks of the backpack stool deal, I would like to have one of those.

Good luck in your quest!!


----------



## McStamper (Feb 25, 2009)

absolutecool said:


> If you are gonna shoot any big shoots I would say invest in a stool. You can pick them up at Cabela's or Bass Pro pretty cheap and they save your back and feet from standing all day. Get you some tubes and tape on for your arrows and you are ready to go. Most of them have a pack type thingy underneath that you can carry all your 'stuff' in. The only thing I like to hang off of me is my binos and a release pouch if I am shooting back tension. I have heard from a pro shooter that a quiver in 3d can sometimes shift while you are at full draw and may cause your shot to go crooked, makes sense when you think about it.
> 
> I carry way too much stuff and I am gonna have to let some of it go...I do always carry stuff to do a quick fix on my bow if I have to and mostly the rest is food...
> 
> ...



Thanks, would never have thought of a stool. Can you explain what you meant by what I highlighted in red?


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

Most stools won't come with tubes for your arrows....you can either take the arrows out of your hip quiver and plug up the bottom and tape them on the stool or buy other tubes...I will make pics of mine tonight and post up if someone doesn't have a pic of theirs...I will search on this computer and see if I can find one...give me a few....lol


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

Ok, I found this


----------



## McStamper (Feb 25, 2009)

Well that's a pretty cool idea, a picture IS worth a thousand words. Thanks!


----------



## O'Gnaw (May 5, 2009)

I _like_ that! Thanks!


----------



## McStamper (Feb 25, 2009)

Any more ideas? What to you take out to the woods for a 3D shoot? Do you carry a back pack? Strap it on a belt somehow? What kinda belt do you use? 

Guys I'd be happy to hear from you too!


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

*accessories*

I also carry way too much stuff in my quiver. 

haven't done any big shoots just local. So I don't use a stool, you can get *the tubes *at any store that sells golf equipment, they are the tubes in golf bags just cut down.

In/on my quiver/belt are: travel size bug spray, I have a release bag that I use to hold a water bottle, Tissues/Kleenex (to clean lens or other things) travel baby wipes, to freshen up if it's really hot. Bow Hook: to hold my binos.
Candy Bars, or other snacks. Allen Wrench Set, spare string loop pre-made, Serving string, small piece, spare nocks. Small camera or my phone, for those incredible shots that someone else made!!

WOW... no wonder I'm so tired after a course. Never realized I had so much stuff in there.

BTW, I just use a Bohning Quiver and belt.


----------



## McStamper (Feb 25, 2009)

XForce Girl said:


> I also carry way too much stuff in my quiver.
> 
> haven't done any big shoots just local. So I don't use a stool, you can get *the tubes *at any store that sells golf equipment, they are the tubes in golf bags just cut down.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info! I did pick up some bug spray today, I'd never have thought of some of the other things you mentioned. I just don't want to get out there with the guys and look as clueless as I feel. Even so, I'm really excited to try 3D and the field and hunter course.


----------



## archermarj (May 6, 2006)

*everything but the kitchen sink*

My husband laughs at big shoots because he calls my stool my purse. I only carry my binos on me (one of those harness thingys). In my stool I carry, a lot of the previously above mentioned items plus small first aid kit, sunscreen, a water bottle, raincoat for the bow and me (depending on the weather), pens, and an umbrella (to block the sun). It always seems that if I forget my umbrella no one in my group has one and if I bring one everyone has one. Murphy's law, right? 

If it is a local shoot and we will not be gone that long I don't drag half this stuff with me. Allen wrenches, release, binos, stool, arrows and bow will do. Though I always regret leaving my water bottle in the car.

Don't mind being clueless, everyone has to start there. This is a great place to ask questions, people are happy to help.


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

Alright this is my stool. I don't have all the junk inside it but I will get it packed next week for London....you get the picture though from the outside!!


----------



## McStamper (Feb 25, 2009)

Oh you are getting me excited!! I had Field and Hunter explained to me today, that looks like fun. The local guys said I should give the 3D course a try too, they will let me shoot from where ever I feel comfortable, just so I learn the ropes, and don't lose too many arrows.:thumbs_do

I have just had my new bow for 6 weeks and have been working hard building up my poundage and working on my form. Many ice packs later, I'm finally up to 41 lbs, not sure how much more I will add to that. Since I have 40 - 50 lb limbs would you all advise me to get it up to at least 45lbs?


I will be picking up new arrows tomorrow, then I can start figuring out my sight. I have never shot anything past 40 yards so far. Just trying to take it one step at a time. 

But I can't wait to get out in the woods and shoot!!!!


----------



## McStamper (Feb 25, 2009)

absolutecool said:


> Alright this is my stool. I don't have all the junk inside it but I will get it packed next week for London....you get the picture though from the outside!!


The stool looks great, perfect way to be comfortable when your waiting to shoot. I figure I will get a new "lefty" quiver and carry some of the things you all have mentiond in a fanny pack for now? I was thinking about one of those wide belts that you strap around your waist but that looks like it would be hot. Do any of you use that?


----------



## edswench (Apr 26, 2009)

I carry a side quiver and I carry a pen for score keeping, and I take a range finder occasionally ( be sure they will allow you to use one if you need help judging distance some courses dont allow rangefinders I take one when just shooting and not for score). (take bug spray and use it faithfully and sunscreen) I leave the bug spray and sunscreen in the truck after applying..that way your quiver isnt to heavy. 
arrows, arm guard and I shoot with a glove so I take a glove..Have fun


----------



## z28melissa (Feb 8, 2007)

McStamper said:


> Oh you are getting me excited!! I had Field and Hunter explained to me today, that looks like fun. The local guys said I should give the 3D course a try too, they will let me shoot from where ever I feel comfortable, just so I learn the ropes, and don't lose too many arrows.:thumbs_do
> 
> I have just had my new bow for 6 weeks and have been working hard building up my poundage and working on my form. Many ice packs later, I'm finally up to 41 lbs, not sure how much more I will add to that. Since I have 40 - 50 lb limbs would you all advise me to get it up to at least 45lbs?
> 
> ...


3d shoots are lotsa fun. I've been doing local 3d's for a couple years now, I shoot around 40lbs and that works just fine even out to 40 yards. Although in my class there's rarely any targets past 35. Do not overdo it; you don't want to do any permanent damage to your arms/shoulders/back by pushing yourself to shoot more than your muscles are ready for. Your strength will increase over time, but don't push it 

I just take my Easton field quiver, which fits pretty much everything I need.... extra fobs, release, pencil, arrows of course, score sheets.... oh and, don't forget bug spray or a thermacell!!


----------



## McStamper (Feb 25, 2009)

Keep your ideas coming! I am learning something from every post. So many things I would not have thought of and products I have never seen.

Believe me venturing out into the woods is all new to this city girl. Not knowing what to take with me comes natural. :wink:

You might laugh, the club I belong to is on 31 wooded acres, last week I put on my hiking boots and went wandering all by myself, I know the land is mostly surrouded by a fence so figured if I got lost I could eventuly figure out how to get back to the club house, there were a few moments of panic but had a great time chasing snakes and frogs, looking at flowers, listening to the birds. Bug spray and water would have been a good things to have with me, I'll remember that next time. But I did think to bring my cell phone just in case. 

What was really exciting for me a few days later was when I heard something outside the clubhouse and I looked out. There was a doe! One of the guys had told me if I should ever see one, walk slowly and talk to it. I grabbed my camera and gave it a try. The doe and I walked together in the woods for over a half hour, I was about 5 yards from her the whole time. I figure the animals around here are probably used to people but for me it was a great thrill!


----------



## z28melissa (Feb 8, 2007)

That is really cool!!! Nice pics!


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

When I go out without my lil one(which is not often) I use my stool. The tubes are nothin more then golf bag tubes. We put them on with black tape. When the lil one is with me i strap my quiver belt onto the handle of her stroller then I have the extra space under the stroller for stuff too...I have a bow holder mounted to the stroller handle too. Just put the bow on and push her around range...Easier said then done on some ranges.. But as said before...DONT FORGET BUG SPRAY AND SUNBLOCK.. Ticks, chiggers and skeeters bad around here...I bet they are in IL too..


----------



## McStamper (Feb 25, 2009)

kimmiedawn said:


> When I go out without my lil one(which is not often) I use my stool. The tubes are nothin more then golf bag tubes. We put them on with black tape. When the lil one is with me i strap my quiver belt onto the handle of her stroller then I have the extra space under the stroller for stuff too...I have a bow holder mounted to the stroller handle too. Just put the bow on and push her around range...Easier said then done on some ranges.. But as said before...DONT FORGET BUG SPRAY AND SUNBLOCK.. Ticks, chiggers and skeeters bad around here...I bet they are in IL too..


The days for a stroller are long gone.  What a great thing to expose your little one to a great sport. Wish I had known about archery years ago but better late then never right? I will pick up one of those stools one of these days. Right now I am just shooting at the local club, I'm sure when I feel brave enough to go to other shoots it would be great to have.


----------



## 1DevineShooter (Apr 13, 2008)

My stool cost me all of $16 and it looks a lot like Absolute's. The only difference is I have 3" piece of ABS (it's like PVC pipe but black lighter weight and cheaper) with an cap on the bottom for my tube. Total cost of my tube was something like $8 and that was enough materials for one for my husband and one for me. LOL

OK In my stool I carry:
1. A little plastic "tool box" - it's really a small Plano fishing clear tackle box with dividers. In the tool box is: allen wrenches, replacement pin nocks, lots of hair rubber bands cuz I am always forgetting them, 2 granola bars, replacement blades for my rest. 
2. Umbrella
3. Bug Spray
4. Range finder
5. Binos - but I wear them when shooting just store them in stool
6. Release
7. Paint pen, sharpie, regualr pens
8. Woody's arrow lube
9. Water bottle

I think that is it, but I am sure that I have forgotten something.

Couple of things that I don't carry, but would like to add to my tool box at some point - super glue, extra fiber for my sight, d loop material, serving, and electrical tape, needle nose plyers


----------



## McStamper (Feb 25, 2009)

1DevineShooter said:


> My stool cost me all of $16 and it looks a lot like Absolute's. The only difference is I have 3" piece of ABS (it's like PVC pipe but black lighter weight and cheaper) with an cap on the bottom for my tube. Total cost of my tube was something like $8 and that was enough materials for one for my husband and one for me. LOL
> 
> OK In my stool I carry:
> 1. A little plastic "tool box" - it's really a small Plano fishing clear tackle box with dividers. In the tool box is: allen wrenches, replacement pin nocks, lots of hair rubber bands cuz I am always forgetting them, 2 granola bars, replacement blades for my rest.
> ...


Thanks for the info. I have seen some of the guys have their binos strapped to their chest, I have given that some thought tonight. I finally got new arrows today and I can't see the fletchings at 30 yards. 

What do you use the paint pen and sharpie for?


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

McStamper said:


> The days for a stroller are long gone.  What a great thing to expose your little one to a great sport. Wish I had known about archery years ago but better late then never right? I will pick up one of those stools one of these days. Right now I am just shooting at the local club, I'm sure when I feel brave enough to go to other shoots it would be great to have.


The stools come in handy even on local shoots. If things get slow, or while you are waiting for your turn, it is nice to be able to rest. Essp in the hot summer days..But the main thing is to go out and have a good time. Our little lady has been on the range with us since she was 2 months old, she will be 2 next month.. She loves bein out there and now has her own binos so she can watch...whatever she wants to watch.. Sunday she looked through them and said "I see a tree". LOL Anyway have fun and good luck with the archery addiction..


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

McStamper said:


> Thanks for the info. I have seen some of the guys have their binos strapped to their chest, I have given that some thought tonight. I finally got new arrows today and I can't see the fletchings at 30 yards.


I dont like the binos straped to my chest personaly, I feel restricked. I use a bino sling and attatch them to clip on my belt. The sling also matched the wrist sling on my bow. I love my binos for seein scorin rings before the shot, not so much after the shot.


----------



## McStamper (Feb 25, 2009)

kimmiedawn said:


> The stools come in handy even on local shoots. If things get slow, or while you are waiting for your turn, it is nice to be able to rest. Essp in the hot summer days..But the main thing is to go out and have a good time. Our little lady has been on the range with us since she was 2 months old, she will be 2 next month.. She loves bein out there and now has her own binos so she can watch...whatever she wants to watch.. Sunday she looked through them and said "I see a tree". LOL Anyway have fun and good luck with the archery addiction..


How fun for you, your daughter must be adorable out there!


----------



## McStamper (Feb 25, 2009)

kimmiedawn said:


> I dont like the binos straped to my chest personaly, I feel restricked. I use a bino sling and attatch them to clip on my belt. The sling also matched the wrist sling on my bow. I love my binos for seein scorin rings before the shot, not so much after the shot.


Ya know I didn't think about that, your right, I would hate those straps, dealing with the bra is bad enough! And they are not going to lay flat like they do on the guys chest, yep they would defiantly be in the way.  

You all are giving me such good ideas and helping me save money by not wasting it on products I don't need, as well as items that would be useful. I love being able to learn from your experiences.


----------



## MN_Chick (Jul 13, 2008)

McStamper said:


> Ya know I didn't think about that, your right, I would hate those straps, dealing with the bra is bad enough! And they are not going to lay flat like they do on the guys chest, yep they would defiantly be in the way.
> 
> You all are giving me such good ideas and helping me save money by not wasting it on products I don't need, as well as items that would be useful. I love being able to learn from your experiences.


I've never used a stool, prefer to keep everything in my quiver. Easton makes a quiver that is really great-- tons of pockets for everything you need. There are other ones that come with pockets, a water bottle holder and more. The Turantula system is something to look at. I also have a hook on my belt that I can hang my bow on, it gives my arms a rest. 

As far as dealing with the bra straps.. it definately pays to invest in a couple of good sports bras. They stay put are are much more comfortable. 

Some of the things I keep in my quiver are: tissue, bug spray, extra pencils, extra arrow tips, matches for ticks, a set of allen wrenches, a small knife (or a multitool works), an extra hair clip and a small brush.


----------



## McStamper (Feb 25, 2009)

Thanks for the ideas!

I am now busy collecting items for my quiver.  

I was looking at inexpencive quivers the a couple days ago at the Archery shop and the guy who runs the store said you don't want any of those, he showed me what he uses and said this is what you want, had tons of pockets, I joked that there was even room for my lipstick. He ordered me one, I don't remember what brand it is though, I figured he hasn't steered me wrong yet, so I will continue to follow his advise. 

I'll let you know what it is when I go pick it up.

I was so excited today, I have never seen a fawn before, to get so close was such a thrill for me. Archery has opened up a whole new world for me!


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

*quiver belt*



McStamper said:


> The stool looks great, perfect way to be comfortable when your waiting to shoot. I figure I will get a new "lefty" quiver and carry some of the things you all have mentiond in a fanny pack for now? I was thinking about one of those wide belts that you strap around your waist but that looks like it would be hot. Do any of you use that?


Yes, I use the wide belt for my quiver. It does get hot but It wouldn't hurt me at all to sweat off a couple inches around my waist anyway.


----------



## McStamper (Feb 25, 2009)

XForce Girl said:


> Yes, I use the wide belt for my quiver. It does get hot but It wouldn't hurt me at all to sweat off a couple inches around my waist anyway.



LOL I know just how you feel, wouldn't hurt me to sweat off some inches too.

I think I will have to order one of those, even if it's hot looks like it would stay put. I hate the little belt I have been using with my old quiver, it moves all over the place and I have been using my old right hand quiver on my left side, boy is that a PITA! Can't wait to get the new one!!!


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

McStamper said:


> Thanks for the info. I have seen some of the guys have their binos strapped to their chest, I have given that some thought tonight. I finally got new arrows today and I can't see the fletchings at 30 yards.
> 
> What do you use the paint pen and sharpie for?


I also carry a sharpie...this is what I use mine for and I have also done it for a few friends...I put a stripe across the top of my level. It cuts out the glare from the sun and you don't see it when you are aiming.

Just a helpful hint for ya'll.


----------



## McStamper (Feb 25, 2009)

absolutecool said:


> I also carry a sharpie...this is what I use mine for and I have also done it for a few friends...I put a stripe across the top of my level. It cuts out the glare from the sun and you don't see it when you are aiming.
> 
> Just a helpful hint for ya'll.


Well that is a great idea. I learn something new here every day.


----------



## TN- archerychic (Jun 4, 2007)

absolutecool said:


> I also carry a sharpie...this is what I use mine for and I have also done it for a few friends...I put a stripe across the top of my level. It cuts out the glare from the sun and you don't see it when you are aiming.
> 
> Just a helpful hint for ya'll.


This really works well. Mine was personally done by Ms. AC herself!!!!


----------



## McStamper (Feb 25, 2009)

TN- archerychic said:


> This really works well. Mine was personally done by Ms. AC herself!!!!


There are so many little tips that people mention here and at the club, things I would never figure out on my own. It's so nice to be surrounded by people that are so willing to help the newbies. I sure appreciate it.


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

McStamper said:


> There are so many little tips that people mention here and at the club, things I would never figure out on my own. It's so nice to be surrounded by people that are so willing to help the newbies. I sure appreciate it.


Well thats what we are here for, we are like one big family. And all the women on here know their stuff. Some ppl use the sharpie to mark the arrows too..If one flys funny, a little off the mark it so they dont grab it again. And then some ppl number their arrows.


----------



## McStamper (Feb 25, 2009)

kimmiedawn said:


> Well thats what we are here for, we are like one big family. And all the women on here know their stuff. Some ppl use the sharpie to mark the arrows too..If one flys funny, a little off the mark it so they dont grab it again. And then some ppl number their arrows.


You have just given me an idea, I may just stamp my name, numbers and or some other things on my fletchings with perment ink. I have lots of rubber stamps, which is where my name came from. Oh you really got the wheels in my head turning now!


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

McStamper said:


> You have just given me an idea, I may just stamp my name, numbers and or some other things on my fletchings with perment ink. I have lots of rubber stamps, which is where my name came from. Oh you really got the wheels in my head turning now!


LOL gettin the wheels turnin could be a good thing or a bad thing..lol I put an idea on the do it yourself section on here and the guys made fun of me...My idea was. If the can make racin fuel smell like grapes why can they come us with a huntin additive for your 4wheeler so the deer dont smell gas fumes while u are in the wood..And some of the guys said I must be smokin somethin good and made fun of me. But someones "bad" idea is someone elses money maker.. LOL


----------



## McStamper (Feb 25, 2009)

kimmiedawn said:


> LOL gettin the wheels turnin could be a good thing or a bad thing..lol I put an idea on the do it yourself section on here and the guys made fun of me...My idea was. If the can make racin fuel smell like grapes why can they come us with a huntin additive for your 4wheeler so the deer dont smell gas fumes while u are in the wood..And some of the guys said I must be smokin somethin good and made fun of me. But someones "bad" idea is someone elses money maker.. LOL


You are so right, that's how progress is made. Seems like a good idea to me.


----------



## SLG2 (Feb 16, 2008)

I also carry a multiplier. Mine has little scissors, pliers, knife....if I have to Dr. and arrow or a fletching, then I'm good to go. After being a knuckle-head and stepping on a broadhead the other day, I'm also adding band-aides to my kit.


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

McStamper said:


> You are so right, that's how progress is made. Seems like a good idea to me.


I bet if a guy had come up with the idea it woulda got alot of praise and offers for help.


----------



## McStamper (Feb 25, 2009)

SLG2 said:


> I also carry a multiplier. Mine has little scissors, pliers, knife....if I have to Dr. and arrow or a fletching, then I'm good to go. After being a knuckle-head and stepping on a broadhead the other day, I'm also adding band-aides to my kit.


I think that would be a very handy tool to own and not just for archery! Might have to get two of those. Bandaids sound like a great idea too! Ouch, how's your foot?


----------



## McStamper (Feb 25, 2009)

kimmiedawn said:


> I bet if a guy had come up with the idea it woulda got alot of praise and offers for help.



Sad to say, you are probably right. Who know in a few years we may see someone on AT talking about some new discovery for fuels / exhaust that attracts different types of animals.


----------



## 1DevineShooter (Apr 13, 2008)

McStamper said:


> What do you use the paint pen and sharpie for?


 I use them to mark where my peep should be on my string. Where my d-loop should be. Last year my sight was bad about coming loose to I had marks on that too. When I am shooting and suddenly start shooting consistantly high or whatever, then I can easily check to make sure that those theings have not moved on me. I also use the sharpie to number my arrows so that I know if I have one that consistantly flies incorrectly. If you are shooting a group of arrows and all of them are consistant say except for one, then if they are numbered you can figure out if you are making a bad shot or if you have one arrow that just flies different from the others.


----------



## McStamper (Feb 25, 2009)

1DevineShooter said:


> I use them to mark where my peep should be on my string. Where my d-loop should be. Last year my sight was bad about coming loose to I had marks on that too. When I am shooting and suddenly start shooting consistantly high or whatever, then I can easily check to make sure that those theings have not moved on me. I also use the sharpie to number my arrows so that I know if I have one that consistantly flies incorrectly. If you are shooting a group of arrows and all of them are consistant say except for one, then if they are numbered you can figure out if you are making a bad shot or if you have one arrow that just flies different from the others.


Great ideas! Your right, how would you know if something had moved just a bit, a few marks could make a big difference. 

I'm loving all these tips!


----------



## SLG2 (Feb 16, 2008)

McStamper said:


> I think that would be a very handy tool to own and not just for archery! Might have to get two of those. Bandaids sound like a great idea too! Ouch, how's your foot?


My foot is fine, my pride is still sore...when I pulled into Bedford, IN last weekend, I realized I still had my Turkey Hunting Gear completely set up, broad heads and all....well I didn't want to have broadheads anywhere near our clients/customers, so I put them in my truck...too ding batty to remember that I could pull my entire quiver off my bow, I just took the arrows out...well, i put them in the front of my truck...but then i was afraid my arrows might get bent, so I layed them down in the bed of the truck...well while packing up...you guessed it...they are sharp! 

For the gear...my stool has an insulated portion, like a lunch box under the seat to keep my water cold. 

Remember, as you get into this, there is no need to go buy every little thing now...archery ladies, well archery people in general are very generous, and what you don't have, can get loaned to you. the very basic extras would be extra nocks and tips for your arrows (those are size specific) - then get your basic needs - drink, food, shelter (chair/ball cap). I'm so excited you are so into shooting! Keep it up and all the best!!! Karen


----------



## McStamper (Feb 25, 2009)

SLG2 said:


> My foot is fine, my pride is still sore...when I pulled into Bedford, IN last weekend, I realized I still had my Turkey Hunting Gear completely set up, broad heads and all....well I didn't want to have broadheads anywhere near our clients/customers, so I put them in my truck...too ding batty to remember that I could pull my entire quiver off my bow, I just took the arrows out...well, i put them in the front of my truck...but then i was afraid my arrows might get bent, so I layed them down in the bed of the truck...well while packing up...you guessed it...they are sharp!
> 
> For the gear...my stool has an insulated portion, like a lunch box under the seat to keep my water cold.
> 
> Remember, as you get into this, there is no need to go buy every little thing now...archery ladies, well archery people in general are very generous, and what you don't have, can get loaned to you. the very basic extras would be extra nocks and tips for your arrows (those are size specific) - then get your basic needs - drink, food, shelter (chair/ball cap). I'm so excited you are so into shooting! Keep it up and all the best!!! Karen


Glad you didn't hurt yourself too bad, no stitches anyway. I know I would have been one of those customers that wanted to touch a broadhead to see how sharp it really is. I like the idea of the cooler in stool, multipurpose tools of any kind are great. 

I have noticed that everyone is very generous and happy to loan me things they think I might need. I just worry about losing or damaging someone elses property, cause I can be ding batty too. 

Your right I have become obsessed with archery, I have I have been getting teased at the club, some of the guys including my husband have been asking when I will be bringing a sleeping bag and moving in. Personally I think it sounds like a great idea! I'd love to be able to shoot any time I felt like it!


----------



## ANGEL (Jun 6, 2009)

Glad to hear im not the only newcomer to archery that has became obsessed. My husband got a target for me to practice at home. The front yard has become my new home. I am so bad that if i am cooking supper and know i have time to fling even 2 or 3 arrows, i grab my bow and hit the yard. Only advice i have is no matter what, dont get discouraged. My first bow let me down majorly. Something was always tearing up on it. I was seriously thinking about quitting, but my pride wouldnt let me. My husband got me a new bow, and not had a problem one out of it. Having a great time now.Good luck, and best wishes.


----------



## McStamper (Feb 25, 2009)

ANGEL said:


> Glad to hear im not the only newcomer to archery that has became obsessed. My husband got a target for me to practice at home. The front yard has become my new home. I am so bad that if i am cooking supper and know i have time to fling even 2 or 3 arrows, i grab my bow and hit the yard. Only advice i have is no matter what, dont get discouraged. My first bow let me down majorly. Something was always tearing up on it. I was seriously thinking about quitting, but my pride wouldnt let me. My husband got me a new bow, and not had a problem one out of it. Having a great time now.Good luck, and best wishes.


Congrats on the new bow! Bet your thrilled. Big round of applause for sticking with it!!!I would love to shoot in my yard, but I think my neighbors a a little too close. I'm really lucky that my archery club is about 10 minutes from the house so I go almost every day, and I have been known to go over twice in a day.  

I did try my first 3D shoot last week and thanks to you all I had just about everything I needed. I did pick up one of those small clip on stands that you can use so you can sit your bow down on the ground after shooting. That would have been a nice thing to have. I got a new quiver that I really like and now I'd like to get one of those wide belts, I think that would keep things from shifting around on my hips so much. 

I hope in the next few months I can get a range finder. The guy that took me out to shoot would have me guess the yardage then he would tell me what it really was. Boy I stink at that. I wish I had his talent. At the club they call him a human rangefinder he's so good.


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

McStamper said:


> Congrats on the new bow! Bet your thrilled. Big round of applause for sticking with it!!!I would love to shoot in my yard, but I think my neighbors a a little too close. I'm really lucky that my archery club is about 10 minutes from the house so I go almost every day, and I have been known to go over twice in a day.
> 
> I did try my first 3D shoot last week and thanks to you all I had just about everything I needed. I did pick up one of those small clip on stands that you can use so you can sit your bow down on the ground after shooting. That would have been a nice thing to have. I got a new quiver that I really like and now I'd like to get one of those wide belts, I think that would keep things from shifting around on my hips so much.
> 
> I hope in the next few months I can get a range finder. The guy that took me out to shoot would have me guess the yardage then he would tell me what it really was. Boy I stink at that. I wish I had his talent. At the club they call him a human rangefinder he's so good.



Range finders are a good thing for learning for sure. Just make sure that they are legal on your local 3d range. Some allow them and let you range after your shot to double check yourself and some will DQ u for just havin one. I go out to shoot and have fun and I can now, after yrs of shootin, get my yardage down to within 1/2 a yrd.


----------



## canam (Apr 2, 2003)

Everybody around here has some great ideas. I use the same stuff mostly, but I will explain my set-up also. 

I have a regular leather belt that I wear. It's sole purpose is to hold my release bag and binoculars. I use a brass clip that slides onto your belt to hold my binos, which are usually sporting a bino strap or a piece of d loop material.

My release bag is my bud! Although I shoot my Little Goose release, I always put my release and wrist sling in it after I shoot so I always know where it is. When I am shooting, my release bag serves another purpose: it holds my ink pens, score cards, arrow lube, allen wrenches and a small bottle of hand sanitizer. 

My stool has the golf tubes for my arrows. Right now, I just have one tube and only carry 5 arrows. In my stool I always carry a pack of Kleenex, a bottle of water, trail mix or Nutri Grain bar (or both), bug spray, extra nocks and collars for my arrows, spare release and wrist sling. When I am not shooting, my binos and release bag fit nicely. I need to add an umbrella though.

My stool started as a regular "dove stool" and has a single strap for carrying over my shoulder. I like it OK, but I had one of the back pack ones that made long hikes, like the ASA has, much easier. It distributes the weight more evenly.

Now- here's a price tip. I got my stool at Wal-Mart. You have to look in either the fishing or camping department and they don't always have them but keep shopping. If you find one there, it's less expensive. You can get the golf tubes there and cut it in half. You can either use the world's most famous "Duck Tape" or the world's second most favorite "zip ties" to hold the golf tube in place. Here's a hint- I put the golf tube in a weird direction because I have a hard time getting the back of my chair to come up, lol. It works without the back though. Oh! I have also seen stools with a small cooler in them. Lots of good uses there! It could keep chocolate from melting and then you could be everybody's best friend while on the range!


----------



## lastcall21 (Jun 27, 2007)

I just bought a new easton quiver this year (and haven't stocked it yet) but usually i have in my quiver: calculator, extra pen/marker, set of allen keys, one special allen key for my release, knife, bug spray. On my quiver belt, i have a clipboard with pen, pouch for camera and lube, water bottle holder, bow rest. 

I like to wear pants with big cargo pockets that i usually carry the following:
sunscreen, gloves, watch or cellphone, kleenex, stuff for bug bites, lens cleaner, extra bottle of water, granola bars or potato chips.

i have my binos on a harness and i usually only carry a tripod to sit on (not a full chair)...it gets too heavy after awhile. my friends usually ask me to sit on it and my rule is if you want to sit you must carry it.

i don't carry extra arrow parts with me,,,i like to bring at least 6 arrows with me and if one breaks i'll recover those parts and use them as spares.


----------



## McStamper (Feb 25, 2009)

kimmiedawn said:


> Range finders are a good thing for learning for sure. Just make sure that they are legal on your local 3d range. Some allow them and let you range after your shot to double check yourself and some will DQ u for just havin one. I go out to shoot and have fun and I can now, after yrs of shootin, get my yardage down to within 1/2 a yrd.


Wow that is awesome, I don't know if I'll ever be able to judge yardage. It does seem like a "gift." I figure the more I practice the better I'll get at it, that's why I'd love a range finder to check my guess. From what I have read on AT it is smart to leave your range finder in the car at a 3D shoot. Then there is no question of cheating. 

I have just shot one 3D so far at the club, I am not a member of the 3D league and would not be turning in a score, the guys don't seem to mind what I do. I think most of them are just happy I'm having such a good time with archery and they do everything they can to help me get better. 

I do try to be very careful and not take advantage of being a newbie and a woman, I also try not to invade their space too much, one of the guys invited me to sit around the fire after the 3D shoot last week, I said thanks but I think I'll just head on home. I don't think they need me there ruining their guy time together.


----------



## McStamper (Feb 25, 2009)

canam said:


> Everybody around here has some great ideas. I use the same stuff mostly, but I will explain my set-up also.
> 
> I have a regular leather belt that I wear. It's sole purpose is to hold my release bag and binoculars. I use a brass clip that slides onto your belt to hold my binos, which are usually sporting a bino strap or a piece of d loop material.
> 
> ...


Ha Ha Ha yea I can see how chocolate could help make fast friends, too funny! 
I have learned now that it's a good thing to put my release in the same place every time, well eveything in the same place. I have a habit of putting something down and forgetting where I but it. The last week I have been wearing my quiver and eveything I attach to it while I shoot. I figure it will become more natural to know where things go and how it all feels. I do need to pick up a better belt, the shopping just never ends.


----------



## ANGEL (Jun 6, 2009)

Forgot to mention the belt I use is a old leather western belt i have had for years. Thought it would work great because it just barely fits through my belt loops. I know it sounds stupid, but i do put it through my belt loops. Believe it or not, my quiver fits inbetween them quite well. I like it better because it makes it to where certain areas doesnt get weighed down as bad, and it doesnt sweat that way. I went tothe local dollar tree and bought a insulated bottle cover for my water bottle. Helps keep it cold and had a clip on it so i can clip it on my belt loop or quiver. I carry my bow, arrows, quiver, my water, m&ms, a couple extra nocks and tips,small bottle of hand sanitizer, and kleenex if its cold. Like 2 keep it simple as possible so i dont get tired when it is hot from all the weight.


----------



## Freesemomma (Jul 7, 2008)

Hi all, I also LOVE finding new archery things...especially when they 'fit' women. Right now I am using a hip quiver, but I plan on getting a stool. A friend of ours makes them and they are they BEST!! He is here on AT. Here is the link to the thread about some of the people talking about them... http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=804434

And here is the link to his site www.gpssweetseat.com 

Greg is a real nice guy to deal with also. We had the pleasure of meeting him at a shoot a couple weekends ago, when we were camped by them... I love shoots with the family, its so fun meeting new people, and its a great time for all ages.
Happy shooting!


----------



## McStamper (Feb 25, 2009)

lastcall21 said:


> I just bought a new easton quiver this year (and haven't stocked it yet) but usually i have in my quiver: calculator, extra pen/marker, set of allen keys, one special allen key for my release, knife, bug spray. On my quiver belt, i have a clipboard with pen, pouch for camera and lube, water bottle holder, bow rest.
> 
> I like to wear pants with big cargo pockets that i usually carry the following:
> sunscreen, gloves, watch or cellphone, kleenex, stuff for bug bites, lens cleaner, extra bottle of water, granola bars or potato chips.
> ...



I think before I go to any shoots away from home I do need to get something to carry water, is your bow rest a hook on your belt? I did get the thing you attach to the bottom of your bow so I can put it on the ground. Not sure how those hooks on a belt would work for holding your bow. I'd probably get all tangled up with my stabilizer, and fall.


----------



## McStamper (Feb 25, 2009)

Freesemomma said:


> Hi all, I also LOVE finding new archery things...especially when they 'fit' women. Right now I am using a hip quiver, but I plan on getting a stool. A friend of ours makes them and they are they BEST!! He is here on AT. Here is the link to the thread about some of the people talking about them... http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=804434
> 
> And here is the link to his site www.gpssweetseat.com
> 
> ...


Wow that looks great, I'm saving that web site.


----------



## McStamper (Feb 25, 2009)

ANGEL said:


> Forgot to mention the belt I use is a old leather western belt i have had for years. Thought it would work great because it just barely fits through my belt loops. I know it sounds stupid, but i do put it through my belt loops. Believe it or not, my quiver fits inbetween them quite well. I like it better because it makes it to where certain areas doesnt get weighed down as bad, and it doesnt sweat that way. I went tothe local dollar tree and bought a insulated bottle cover for my water bottle. Helps keep it cold and had a clip on it so i can clip it on my belt loop or quiver. I carry my bow, arrows, quiver, my water, m&ms, a couple extra nocks and tips,small bottle of hand sanitizer, and kleenex if its cold. Like 2 keep it simple as possible so i dont get tired when it is hot from all the weight.


I do need a different belt I have been using a fanny pack. The Pack is on my right hip and will hold my camera. My quiver is on the left. The belt is jsut not firm enough to keep everything in place. Guess there will be more shopping in my future.


----------



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

1DevineShooter said:


> My stool cost me all of $16 and it looks a lot like Absolute's. The only difference is I have 3" piece of ABS (it's like PVC pipe but black lighter weight and cheaper) with an cap on the bottom for my tube. Total cost of my tube was something like $8 and that was enough materials for one for my husband and one for me. LOL
> 
> OK In my stool I carry:
> 1. A little plastic "tool box" - it's really a small Plano fishing clear tackle box with dividers. In the tool box is: allen wrenches, replacement pin nocks, lots of hair rubber bands cuz I am always forgetting them, 2 granola bars, replacement blades for my rest.
> ...


What 3-D shoots allow range finders on the course?


----------



## goofyswife2788 (Jun 5, 2008)

blueglide1 said:


> What 3-D shoots allow range finders on the course?


By the sound of this thread I think Mcstamper was asking what she could use to help her learn as well as asking what to carry on her quiver. In the beginning I used a range finder to help me judge yardage. I think by now we all know range finders are not legal in big shoots - but at home or at the local club I think is what they are referring to and why it was listed. 

I carry probably more than I need. An extra release in case the one im using breaks or has issues. Arrow Lube, plenty of arrows, tips, towel, arrow puller, knife, and oh i cant forget my granola bar...lol. 
I carry a stool with me at the big events - just cause I find the hiking and waiting is much stressfull on the old legs. Plust I can pack more stuff to. 

Great thread Mcstamper! Learned a lot !


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

canam said:


> Now- here's a price tip. I got my stool at Wal-Mart. You have to look in either the fishing or camping department and they don't always have them but keep shopping. If you find one there, it's less expensive. You can get the golf tubes there and cut it in half. You can either use the world's most famous "Duck Tape" or the world's second most favorite "zip ties" to hold the golf tube in place. Here's a hint- I put the golf tube in a weird direction because I have a hard time getting the back of my chair to come up, lol. It works without the back though. Oh! I have also seen stools with a small cooler in them. Lots of good uses there! It could keep chocolate from melting and then you could be everybody's best friend while on the range!



Yup I use the Wal-Mart stool too. And we put a small piece of foam in the bottom of the tube then we use electrical tape to hold tubes on and to hold the foam in place. Foam is to keep arrows from punchin through taped ends.


----------



## McStamper (Feb 25, 2009)

goofyswife2788 said:


> By the sound of this thread I think Mcstamper was asking what she could use to help her learn as well as asking what to carry on her quiver. In the beginning I used a range finder to help me judge yardage. I think by now we all know range finders are not legal in big shoots - but at home or at the local club I think is what they are referring to and why it was listed.
> 
> I carry probably more than I need. An extra release in case the one im using breaks or has issues. Arrow Lube, plenty of arrows, tips, towel, arrow puller, knife, and oh i cant forget my granola bar...lol.
> I carry a stool with me at the big events - just cause I find the hiking and waiting is much stressfull on the old legs. Plust I can pack more stuff to.
> ...


Exactly, I wouldn't dream of taking a range finder on a shoot other then at my club, and I wouldn't do it there either if I was a member of the 3D league. For now I will just pay to shoot and have fun. 

I was so excited today, the guy that took me out last week offered to take me out on the 3D course again tomorrow! He asks me what I think is the correct yardage and corrects me. I really wanted to try it again but didn't want to be a PIA and ask him to take me out and help me, but he asked me! So I don't feel guilty! I can't wait. This will be my second 3D shoot. 

Thanks to all of you for the tips and ideas on what to bring along with me. It's been a great help and I will be much better equipped when I finally have the guts to hit the road for other shoots.


----------



## buckeye_girl (Nov 1, 2008)

I just bring my guy with me, he usually has everything I'd need. lol Well it's true!

Just wanted to chime in and say good luck, it's very addicting isn't it!? I learned something this past weekend, bring bug spray! Never had a problem but last weekend I ended up with 21 ticks on me! Ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww

Have fun out there!


----------



## McStamper (Feb 25, 2009)

buckeye_girl said:


> I just bring my guy with me, he usually has everything I'd need. lol Well it's true!
> 
> Just wanted to chime in and say good luck, it's very addicting isn't it!? I learned something this past weekend, bring bug spray! Never had a problem but last weekend I ended up with 21 ticks on me! Ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
> 
> Have fun out there!


TICKS! Oh no I feel faint! I can handle just about any bug or snake, but a tick? I have not ever had one on me and hope I never do, I think I would totally freak out. Were they just on your clothes or were you bitten? I am sweating just thinking about it. 

Change the subject....... 


You are so lucky to have your "guy" with you! My husband is on the road most of the time, and he really hasn't had time to get into archery like I have. Unemployment has given me a lot more time to practice. I make it a point to leave all my worries at the gate to the club. It's become my worry free zone. 

The guys at the club help me with a lot of the things I need, but I don't want to depend on them. I have just about eveything I need now, thanks to all of you. I was really excited today, one of the guys at the club offered to trade me his old range finder for my first bow, a Genesis, for his grandson. He said to test it out first to make sure it works OK. I was so excited. 

Tomorrow night I plan to try out the Field and Hunter league and Thursday night the 3D shoot again. I can't wait.


----------



## buckeye_girl (Nov 1, 2008)

Oh I had about 3 or 4 latch on to me and I would have freaked out but I had to man up since there were guys around lol. The rest I caught on my socks and shoes. They said it was cause I was so afraid to get em on me they hunted me lol.

Yes I am very lucky to have someone to go with. He teaches me alot and offers so much support. I really enjoy watching him shoot and when he does well I get really excited. It's nice to share it with someone!!! Hopefully your hubby can shoot with you soon!


----------



## McStamper (Feb 25, 2009)

buckeye_girl said:


> Oh I had about 3 or 4 latch on to me and I would have freaked out but I had to man up since there were guys around lol. The rest I caught on my socks and shoes. They said it was cause I was so afraid to get em on me they hunted me lol.
> 
> Yes I am very lucky to have someone to go with. He teaches me alot and offers so much support. I really enjoy watching him shoot and when he does well I get really excited. It's nice to share it with someone!!! Hopefully your hubby can shoot with you soon!


Oh no! How gross! I am pretty tough about most things, I like snakes, I can kill bugs and spiders with my bare hands. But the thought of a tick just sends me over the edge. I don't think it will matter to me who is around! I'll freak!

I called my Mom ( she's 89 )the other day and told her that I was shooting out in the woods with the guys, she said to be sure I checked myself for ticks when I can inside. I said don't worry Mom when we are finished shooting we come back to the club house, strip down, and check each other for ticks. Oh if you could have heard the horror in her voice! It was so funny! It took her a minute or so to realize I was joking. Then I got a big lecture on Lyme Disease. :embara:But it was so worth it!


----------



## buckeye_girl (Nov 1, 2008)

LOL now that's just plain down funny!!!!! I'll have to tell my mom that one. She's younger ............ may kill me for it but it'd be worth it to hear that TONE in her voice lol. She'd know I was joking but I'd still get it lol. 

Heck if my family thinks there is a tick within a mile of their critters I get the call cause I've had a pull a few off the dogs. I do ok until they squirm then I gag and get girly!!! 

I love snakes but you get a spider ..... er 8 legged ants as I call them anywhere near me and I'm done!!!!!


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

LOL u want tick come down and shoot with me.. Tick, snakes, spiders u name it we got it.. And I dont like spiders, essp since a brown recluse got me one on the leg..:embara:


----------



## McStamper (Feb 25, 2009)

kimmiedawn said:


> LOL u want tick come down and shoot with me.. Tick, snakes, spiders u name it we got it.. And I dont like spiders, essp since a brown recluse got me one on the leg..:embara:


Oh no! A brown recluse. Ok, well let me say most spiders don't bother me.  
Was your bite really bad? Hope you healed up quickly. I remember seeing a guy years ago that was in my Dad's hospital room who's leg had to be sliced open to keep the skin from tearing it was so swollen. Gross!!!!!

I did go out and shoot with the Field and Hunter league last night. ( they just do half of a normal course ) I checked myself when I got home, all clear. Thanks to the bug spray I didn't even get a mosquito bite.

Last night I shot with 3 men and there were only 7 people on the course. But even so I can now say I understand why you all carry stools with coolers, I would have liked to have a porta potty with me too.  I spoke to someone who went to a 3D event this past weekend and it took him 6 hours to shoot 20 arrows. I don't think I have the patience for that... yet. Right now I want to shoot all the arrows I can in a day. I get a thrill out of each and every one of them. Maybe someday I will give a big 3D event a try. I still need to work on figuring out distances. For now I guess I will stick to the things the club has to offer. Not so many people involved and it only takes a couple hours for 3D or the Field and Hunter courses.


----------



## canam (Apr 2, 2003)

kimmiedawn said:


> LOL u want tick come down and shoot with me.. Tick, snakes, spiders u name it we got it.. And I dont like spiders, essp since a brown recluse got me one on the leg..:embara:


OMG! That freaks me out just thinking about it. You're lucky if you still have your leg from some of the stories I have heard and the pictures I've seen. I do not like spiders at all!

My hubby is from Canada where they don't have poisonous things. He always says that down here you gotta watch because everything wants to bite you. 

BTW- a great thing to use to get an embedded tick to come loose is dish detergent. It smothers them and makes them back out, That way you get the whole thing.


----------



## McStamper (Feb 25, 2009)

Speaking of ticks, since I really didn't know anything about them or Lyme Disease I read the posts on this thread.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=889112

Which took me here:

http://www.cdc.gov/ncidod/dvbid/Lyme/ld_tickremoval.htm

I don't remember where I did read this ( may have been in either link ) but it was safer to at least get the body of the tick off, worry about the head later. If you tried removing it by using petroleum jelly, a hot match, nail polish, soap etc. there was more of a chance that the tick would regurgitate into your skin increasing the chance of it passing on Lyme Disease. 

I think not knowing, for sure, what the proper thing to do is what freaks me out the most.


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

Pickin ticks off is like swatting flies down here....there are tons....lol

Now I am thinkin of taking some things out of my stool, it is way too heavy. I think I need to downsize my little box full of goodies I carry in it. I have lots of extra arrow parts that I really don't need since I carry all my arrows...lol

Actually I need more room for food...


----------



## Mali (Dec 20, 2008)

canam said:


> OMG! That freaks me out just thinking about it. You're lucky if you still have your leg from some of the stories I have heard and the pictures I've seen. I do not like spiders at all!
> 
> *My hubby is from Canada where they don't have poisonous things. He always says that down here you gotta watch because everything wants to bite you. *
> 
> BTW- a great thing to use to get an embedded tick to come loose is dish detergent. It smothers them and makes them back out, That way you get the whole thing.


This is the thing I miss the most about home. The spiders in Southern Georgia make me glad to be heading to a colder climate soon!

Thanks for the tip about the ticks! I'll have to try that on the dog the next time she picks one up:darkbeer:


----------



## buckeye_girl (Nov 1, 2008)

You're right, I lived in Knoxville and there were ticks everywhere!


----------



## goofyswife2788 (Jun 5, 2008)

Ticks are really bad in my kneck of the woods this year! Cant stand the little things. To much like little spiders! Not for me...nope no way no how! I freak out everytime I get one on me. Had one get in my ear once when I was 9. Drove me NUTS had to go get it removed...... not a good experience.


----------



## McStamper (Feb 25, 2009)

I have to take back what I said....I like snakes, I can kill bugs and spiders with my bare hands I was reading a different thread about Tough Outdoor Women, and there are bugs and snakes out there I have just never seen before, and didn't think about. 

When I said I'm OK with snakes, bug, spiders, I was just thinking about the kinda things I have seen, they are harmless. I figure I better come clean and say I'm really not as tough as I thought I was, I just haven't had to deal with anything that could really hurt you. Poisonous snakes, giant bugs etc. 

I just don't want to meet any of you some day down south and have you think I will stand between you and something poisonous or super sized. It will be a race to see who of us can get away first. I bet I win.


----------

